

Ignore the code: Removing Features - sinzone
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2010/02/02/removing-features/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+IgnoreTheCode+(ignore+the+code)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jamesbritt
Adding features means adding code that almost certainly has bugs. So, not only
have you invested time in putting something in, but you're on the hook for
more work down the line, which reduces your ability to a) fix other bugs and
b) add/change something that has a more compelling use case.

I'm more of the mind that apps should be made with a reasonable[0] API so that
people can write add-ons and plug-ins.

Promoting an eco-system around your app increases its value, and it offloads
(to some extent) the burden of having to add all those features people say
they "must have".

[0]: Defining this is the tricky part ;)

